
AWS WAF Now Supports Regular Expressions (Regex) - nickledson
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/10/aws-waf-now-supports-regular-expressions-regex/
======
nickledson
Seems they also launched geo location blocking today
[https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/10/aws-
waf-n...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2017/10/aws-waf-now-
supports-geographic-match/)

